# Where to go in Europe to miss the World Cup



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

We were planning to go up the Mosel and along the Rhine from the second week in June until the first week in July ?? to miss the world cup as we wrongly thought it didn't start until July ?wrong again ??

any suggestions where we can go to avoid it ??

Brian


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Andorra!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I doubt there is anywhere that you can go to get away from it . . . even going as far as outer mongolia & someone in the next van will have it blaring out their radio or satellite TV . . :wink:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone interested in a 4 week rally where NO ONE speaks about it or has the Radio or TV on showning it, if you are interested put your name down with some suggestions where we can go ??ha ha


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Well, given the state of Italian football matters at the moment, with Juventus management under police and customs investigation, several managers and referees banned from the World Cup, and the Italian FA under a government commissar; and the Italian National team manager Lippi under pressure to resign before the World Cup, it probabaly won't be very popular here. How about www.faitasardegna.org
saluti
eddied


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Probably Scotland - they get a bit upset when England are mentioned rather frequently.  
I've become a bit of a grumpy old man regarding the hype -with the amount of "merchandising" going on; the stupid England flags flapping from car windows are the worst. 
And why do England (or the World cup itself) need an official beer? :evil: l 

I seem to remember that when France were knocked out at the first stage last time, some companies lost a great deal on sponsorship deals. :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Probably Scotland - they get a bit upset when England are mentioned rather frequently.


Hi,

that is exactly where we are going to be... 

Not that I thought about the world cup when we planned this summer's tour, but it is a fortunate coincidence.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Think recently departed Helen was off to Isle of Mull with the belief that she could avoid it.

I am going to North Yorkshire where it will hopefully be dry enough to be able to use CLs and so avoid the worst of 'patriotic fever'.

So Bognormike are you trying to tell us that the event has little to do with sport more perhaps a worldwide marketing exercise. Surely not. 8O 

Nick
Not a grumpy old man represented by what i might consider a youth reading a script and being paid for it.......................but the real thing.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi,
> 
> We were planning to go up the Mosel and along the Rhine from the second week in June until the first week in July ?? to miss the world cup as we wrongly thought it didn't start until July ?wrong again ??
> 
> ...


......................................My house........ :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*world cup*

hi 8O 
whats wrong with the world cup, :? its the only time you go for a pint and some one scores and the pint ends up on the ceiling :lol: come on england !!!!!!!

saruman :roll:
____________________________________________
Und Sie, kommen Sie aus Deutschland :lol:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We manage to avoid the rest of the world when on holiday.

We missed the Tsunami as we don't watch TV, read papers or listen to the radio when away. 

We'll be doing likewise when we're in France from June 24th to July 15th.

I'd imagine most of the hordes in Germany will be restricted to the cities, not where a MH will likely to be. I'd stick with your current plan and just enjoy it.

Ignoring with an air of indifference is as good as avoiding it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll be monitoring the Radio Times carefully. The roads and supermarkets will be empty for the duration of the matches and I won't have to plough through the crowds to get the shopping done. Think positive !

G


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

We're off to Germany a week today... just south of Koln and then along the Franco/German border into France... well clear of Germany by the 9th June :lol: 

Football.... wot football...


----------

